# EASY Gluten free / Diary free Dog Biscuit Recipes



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

Gluten free / Vegan Dog Biscuits 


Nut butter & Banana

Preheat oven to 350 F


2 cups rolled or quick oats 
1/3 cup nut butter 
1 ripe banana 
Optional : gluten free flour for rolling / dusting 


Note: use real nut butter , not processed since there are other ingredients that disagree with dogs ( added sugars, hydrogenated oils, preservatives etc )in processed butters. 


In food processor, grind oats until flour like consistency 


Add butter and banana. 


Add a drop  or two of water for better consistency 


Roll out to 3 millimetre consistency and use cookie cutters to shape earth 


Place on baking tray lined with parchment paper and bake for 20 to 30 minutes.
The biscuits should be hard and dry but watch that they don’t burn 


Note: This  batch I used a coarse grind on the oats. I also didn’t use parchment paper since I have insulated cookie trays 
Fresh almond butter was used instead of peanut butter. 


Store in sealed container for a month or two. These can also be frozen in freezer bags or sealed container.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

Sweet potato Dog Biscuits 


2 cups oats 
1/2 cup of cooked sweet potato 
2 to 3 tbsps. coconut oil 
2 to 3 tbsps. water 


1/. Cook sweet potatoes first and let cook 
2/. Preheat over to 350 degrees 
3/. Grind oats in food processor until flour like consistency 
4/. Alternately add  oats and coconut  oil to the sweet potatoes as well as water 
5/. Knead and roll out to a 3 to 4 millimetre consistency 
6/. Cut into cookie shapes and bake on parchment paper or use insulated cookie tray for approximately 20 minutes ( depending on shape ) 


Note: Bake until bottoms are golden brown 


Let cool and store in fridge or freezer  in a sealed container . Will last in fridge for approximately a month or two.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2018)

I would eat these myself!  Thanks, Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I would eat these myself!  Thanks, Keesha.



I have been. :laugh: No thank you. :hug:


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2018)

My dog loves bacon with (pure) peanut butter. What about a few pieces of crumbled bacon added?


----------



## Keesha (Nov 7, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> My dog loves bacon with (pure) peanut butter. What about a few pieces of crumbled bacon added?



Its a great idea. I’d like to add all kinds of other recipes to it for others even if it only gives them ideas of their own. These are so fun to make and my girls really like them. Those specialty biscuits for those with allergies are super pricey and regular Biscuits spike up my schnoodle’s blood  sugar. Schnauzers are susceptible to diabetes. We didn’t know this until we lost our last one due to it. She went blind too so now I like to keep their treats as low glycemic and healthy as possible and it makes a difference.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2018)

I think I will try some. Next week though; I already shopped and don't have everything except the PB.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 8, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I think I will try some. Next week though; I already shopped and don't have everything except the PB.



They were really fun to make RaddishRose. Your dog will love them.
Im actually surprised that no other dog lovers were interested. 
Our vet told us to put our older girl on special diet biscuits but they were $16.95 a bag and the bag was small.nthego: So it’s homemade for them both :love_heart: plus I’m really enjoying the almond / banana ones myself ....woof layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 8, 2018)

Those recipes look great Keesha, very healthy, thanks for sharing them.  I'm too lazy to bake anything for my dog, but if I feel in the mood someday I'll definitely try one of them out.  They both look tasty.  I used to buy Old Mother Hubbard biscuits for my Schnauzers, but with my dog now I just give him a couple of pieces of chicken jerky (made in US) in the mornings and some Orijen freeze dried treats later in the day.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 9, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Those recipes look great Keesha, very healthy, thanks for sharing them.  I'm too lazy to bake anything for my dog, but if I feel in the mood someday I'll definitely try one of them out.  They both look tasty.  I used to buy Old Mother Hubbard biscuits for my Schnauzers, but with my dog now I just give him a couple of pieces of chicken jerky (made in US) in the mornings and some Orijen freeze dried treats later in the day.


You are most welcome Seabreeze. These are fairly easy to make and my girls just love them. 
I bet you get those jerky chicken treats from Costco. We get the same ones. They are from the US also. We discovered the ones from China had something wrong with them but I forget what it was.


----------

